# Using recurve left handed and compound right handed? Good or Bad Idea?



## smithte426 (Feb 20, 2012)

Anyone have any thoughts on shooting both styles with different hands?


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

re you right-handed or left-handed ?....which bow are shooting "wrong-handed". I can see where shooting a recurve "wrong-handed", could be difficult, but there are many people that shoot a compound, "wrong-handed" you'll definitely have an easier time shooting a compound in the same hand as your eye dominance. if you are going to shoot Oly style recurve, with a target type sight, eye and hand dominance "should" be the same, same as a compound. if shooting instinctive, it probably doesn't matter.
of course now that I said that, somebody will post a pic of some European girl shooting in world competition, cross eye dominant. she does,.... but she is a rare exception to the norm.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Accepted wisdom used to be that you should let eye dominance control which hand you hold the bow in. Right eye dominant, shoot right handed, which means you hold the bow in your left hand, and visa versa.

That seems to be changing. The latest is that you should base it on which is your dominant hand.

If it works for you, it's not wrong. You might experiment by doing it differently, but don't worry that there is "one" right way.


----------



## smithte426 (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm not worried about shooting right handed my real question is if I contine to shoot compound bows right handed am I better off trying a recurve right or left handed would either mess me up worse doing it sense there slightly different techniques anyways?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't think that shooting a recurve left handed will hurt and may actually help. You are right that they are two different skills. Very similar, but still different. You will likely benefit from less subconscious confusion.
You would also have the benefit of developing the muscles on both sides. Not a big issue, but of some concern to archers who practice a lot.


----------



## smithte426 (Feb 20, 2012)

aread said:


> I don't think that shooting a recurve left handed will hurt and may actually help. You are right that they are two different skills. Very similar, but still different. You will likely benefit from less subconscious confusion.
> You would also have the benefit of developing the muscles on both sides. Not a big issue, but of some concern to archers who practice a lot.


Thank you, It's one of them things that i just thought of in hopes to be able to do both styles without confusion during the learning process. I don't want to lose all or any of what i have gained lately in my compound shooting.


----------



## pwyrick (Feb 13, 2011)

I am right handed and right eye dominant. I shoot my compounds right handed. But due to a left elbow injury, I was unable to draw my traditional bows right handed. So, about 3 months ago I embarked on the journey to learn to shoot trad left handed. At first, I had to keep my right eye closed but have gotten to the point that I keep both eyes open. Now to your question of how shooting trad left handed will effect your compound right handed. I find no negative influence on my compound shooting, at all. Go for it and good luck. Now, if you are right handed, you may be better off shooting both right handed. You might have to interrupt your left eye vision in order for your right eye to provide the bulk of the input for your sight picture. And, as stated by aread, the newest input from neurologists indicates that it is easier to overcome eye dominance than it is to overcome handedness. Sounds like you have the right attitude to be successful either way.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

Left eye dominate, shoot left handed for competition so you can shoot with both eye open.


----------



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

I have coached two different archers to shoot opposite hand with the other discipline. It will not hurt you at all. Both are shooting very well with compound and recurve.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

pineapple3d said:


> I have coached two different archers to shoot opposite hand with the other discipline. It will not hurt you at all. Both are shooting very well with compound and recurve.


Pay attention to what this guy says. The archers on the US Olympic team do.
Glad to see you here Mel. Please come back & post often.
Allen


----------



## smithte426 (Feb 20, 2012)

pineapple3d said:


> I have coached two different archers to shoot opposite hand with the other discipline. It will not hurt you at all. Both are shooting very well with compound and recurve.


Thank you for the help what is a good Olympic recurve to start with that I can move up in different poundage limbs and add-ons as I grow to compete with the bow


----------



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

There are a lot of good bows on the market. The Hoyt Prodigy RX is probably my favorite. I really like the geometry of the riser. It is a forgiving bow and it is very easy to tune.
A lot of different people will have their take on bows, its the same as do you drive a Chevy or a Ford? Find one that fits you the best and just shoot it. Equipment will not gain you points practice will. Which ever bow you end up with you will need to buy limbs for it as your poundage goes up. Try and find a JOAD club in your area that might have extra limbs and see if they will trade you give you a good deal on them. I know my club goes through a lot of different weight limbs when we have a young shooter. I hope this helps.


----------

